

How do you manage your contacts? - tren

As my business starts to build up I'm finding it more difficult to keep track of everyone. I have people I talk to primarily over the phone, some email only correspondence, others via linkedin or another network. What recommendations do you guys have for managing contacts?
======
speedracr
For business use, a CRM is the best way to go. I'm seeing a few people
(grudgingly) paying for Highrise (37s), which seems to work well; CapsuleCRM
is another freemium option. If you look at other solutions, you might want to
check if they support Mailchimp in case you ever want to send out a
newsletter.

Alternatively, see if Podio.com works for you; free for up to 5 users and more
of a project management suite.

If you're talking about something better than Plaxo for private+business use,
I'd be curious as well. There is soocial.com and I recall a YC-backed company
posting on HN.

------
happyfeet
Thanks for asking this question, that I am also struggling with.

I am trying to use Zoho CRM which has free option. Though it does have plenty
of options that I do not even need.

------
tdfx
I don't really use it myself but Gist.com seemed to have an interesting way of
organizing your contacts across multiple platforms.

